
We Created Xs:Code - xiaodai
https://xscode.com/318/why-weve-started-xscode/
======
roynasser
I read about something similar here a while ago if I'm not mistaken... Great
idea...

How is pricing determined? As a company, how much would I pay? is this
something set by the developer? Can it change? is it a subscription or one-off
(or is this also up to the developer?)

Leaving it up to the developer has some benefits, but having a standardized
pricing scheme also has advantages (standardized is much harder to get right,
but would probably be "better" for companies... more predictability, etc)

~~~
helad
They have updated their website and now have knowledgebase so I think its more
clear now. The developer is setting the price for his project.

------
zubairq
Very nice idea. I couldn’t find the list of projects available on there

~~~
helad
It's a new platform, so it is in the early adopters phase

